# Lyft auto accepting rides



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yesterday when I was done driving I shut down Uber and Lyft. I put the phone on the seat beside me as it tends to heat up on the windshield mount. About 10 or so minutes later I hear directions coming from the phone. I pull over and guess what, Lyft had turned back on and auto accepted a ride. Rather than cancel, I took the ride. It turned out to be an hour long ride which put my bladder to the test. After that, when I shut off Lyft I also shut off phone to be sure. 

Anyone else have Lyft app seem to think for itself?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The only thing that happens to me is that once in a rare instance the app freezes and i have to force stop the app. Sometimes it gives me the you're off the lyft system thing also but that's not a huge deal.


BTW on Lyft you don't have to hold your pee in for an hour if you're worried about the destination. Once you confirm you have arrived you can see where they're going by hitting small button above the start trip button and screen them. Just did it this morning to avoid having to drive a shared rider to DC for shit payout. Only take a little ding to your acceptance rate and save a shit ton of trouble


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

you have to learn to pee while looking like you on the phone if you are a man.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> Anyone else have Lyft app seem to think for itself?


Oh yes, for sure. You spend the next 3 minutes second guessing yourself. "I turned that off, didn't I? I'm sure I did!"


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Get a pee cup. Old coffee cup, whatever. When you gotta go but can't pull over, put the cup between your thighs. Whip it out, fill the cup, zip back up and dump the cup onto the street at the next red light.

Easily able to be done at any speed.

Or save it for a future paxhole as a refreshing free beverage.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> Yesterday when I was done driving I shut down Uber and Lyft. I put the phone on the seat beside me as it tends to heat up on the windshield mount. About 10 or so minutes later I hear directions coming from the phone. I pull over and guess what, Lyft had turned back on and auto accepted a ride. Rather than cancel, I took the ride. It turned out to be an hour long ride which put my bladder to the test. After that, when I shut off Lyft I also shut off phone to be sure.
> 
> Anyone else have Lyft app seem to think for itself?


Many times...especially on saturdays,when dropping passengers at good neighborhood .... I would make it my final ride, and it will turn on..vehicle not suitable for high end neighborhood. Spoiled customers on those neighborhoods.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

You can call Lyft and ask them to tell you exactly what times you turned the app off and on for the past few hours.

If you *did* turn it off they would have a record of it. And they could also tell you what time it got turned back on. They will assume you turned it back on, of course..


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> Yesterday when I was done driving I shut down Uber and Lyft. I put the phone on the seat beside me as it tends to heat up on the windshield mount. About 10 or so minutes later I hear directions coming from the phone. I pull over and guess what, Lyft had turned back on and auto accepted a ride. Rather than cancel, I took the ride. It turned out to be an hour long ride which put my bladder to the test. After that, when I shut off Lyft I also shut off phone to be sure.
> 
> Anyone else have Lyft app seem to think for itself?


----------
I found out the hard way that the "last ride" option means this --
If you are currently in a ride and you push "last ride" option, that ride will be the last ride and wording of LAST RIDE will appear at top of screen.
If you are not in a ride, then you will be given another ride and then logged off.
The wording is, " Log off AFTER next ride". Not Log off now.
You can, always, log off manually but if you are getting one call after another, you cannot log off before another trip pings.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ----------
> I found out the hard way that the "last ride" option means this --
> If you are currently in a ride and you push "last ride" option, that ride will be the last ride and wording of LAST RIDE will appear at top of screen.
> If you are not in a ride, then you will be given another ride and then logged off.
> ...


Immediately after starting the ride hit last ride and you should be good.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> Immediately after starting the ride hit last ride and you should be good.


_____________

That is what I just posted but thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Demand they Cease & Desist at Once !

You are a Contractor !

They have no Right to do this !


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> Yesterday when I was done driving I shut down Uber and Lyft. I put the phone on the seat beside me as it tends to heat up on the windshield mount. About 10 or so minutes later I hear directions coming from the phone. I pull over and guess what, Lyft had turned back on and auto accepted a ride. Rather than cancel, I took the ride. It turned out to be an hour long ride which put my bladder to the test. After that, when I shut off Lyft I also shut off phone to be sure.
> 
> Anyone else have Lyft app seem to think for itself?


do not hold pee to long it will do damage. pick up the pax tell them were making a quick pit stop i did not expect this trip to be this long. you can offer to buy a coffee drink pax will be very happy with you. holding pee for an hour is stupid.


----------

